# 2 Router über WAN-Anschluss verbinden



## Mosed (23. Oktober 2012)

*2 Router über WAN-Anschluss verbinden*

Ich habe von Kabel BW aufgrund einer Tarifumstellung ein neues Kabelmodem erhalten (Cisco). Dies ist aber eher ein Router.

Derzeit nutze ich noch einen WLAN-Router von D-Link. DIR-645, hat kein Modem.

Die Standardkonfiguration funktioniert. Also PC ---- D-Link Router ---- Cisco. Dabei DHCP Vergabe im D-Link aus, im Cisco an und der D-Link ist über einen LAN-Anschluss mit dem Cisco verbunden.
Ich möchte aber die Funktionen des D-Link-Routers nutzen können und keinen LAN-Anschluss "verschwenden". Entsprechend möchte ich den D-Link-Router mit dem WAN-Anschluss an den Cisco anschließen. Ist nur die Frage wie. Habe im Internet mal gesucht und eine Idee, aber möchte die absichern.

Also:

Der D-Link-Router bekommt eine IP im selben Adressbereich wie der PC. 192.168.0.1
Der Cisco bekommt eine IP in einem anderen Adressbereich. 192.168.1.1
DHCP im D-LINK an und im Cisco aus. (Oder kann in diesem Fall DHCP bei beiden an sein?)
Im D-Link stelle ich unter Internetverbindung auf statische IP, vergebe eine IP im Adressbereich des Ciscos und stelle als Gateway und DNS-Server die 192.168.1.1 (also die Adresse des Ciscos) ein.

Klappt das so? Oder wie muss ich die beiden Router konfigurieren, wenn ich den WAN-Anschluss nutzen möchte?


----------



## Mosed (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 2 Router über WAN-Anschluss verbinden*

So, ich habe jetzt einfach mal rumprobiert.

Die ersten beiden Annahmen waren richtig. 
DHCP kann scheinbar bei beiden Geräten aktiv bleiben.
Im D-Link bleibt bei Internetverbindung die dynamische IP eingestellt.

Der Cisco vergibt dabei dem D-Link eine WAN-IP in seinem Adressbereich. Der D-Link vergibt an angeschlossene Geräte IPs in seinem Adressbereich.
Und ich habe problemlos Zugriff auf beide Weboberflächen der Router, obwohl der zweite ja in einem anderen Adressbereich als der PC liegt. (Was gestern zu einem kleinen "Problem" geführt hatte, nachdem ich dem D-Link mit deaktiviertem DHCP einen anderen IP-Bereich als dem PC zugewiesen hatte... )


EDIT: Das Smartphone über WLAN hat so Internet; der Receiver über LAN am D-Link nicht.
EDIT 2: Musste das LAN-Kabel am Receiver einmal trennen - hat nicht automatisch die neue IP des Routers mitbekommen.


Was "seltsam" ist:

In der Netzwerkübersicht von Windows 7 wird die Verbindung PC ---- Switch ---- Gateway angezeigt. Dabei wird für das Gateway die IP des D-Link 192.168.0.1 angegeben. Aber eigentlich müsste ja der Switch der D-Link sein. Beim Switch wird gar keine IP angezeigt.
Mein Receiver wird in der Netzwerkübersicht angezeigt; das Smartphone nicht.


----------



## Superwip (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 2 Router über WAN-Anschluss verbinden*

Was ist es denn genau für ein Modem? Hat das denn keinen reinen Modem-Modus/_Singleuser Modus_?

Was für Funktionen bietet der D-Link Router denn, die das Modem nicht bietet?

Zwei Router sind in der Regel eine ziemlich unschöne Lösung bei der verschiedene Probleme auftreten können, vieles muss man vor allem auch doppelt konfigurieren.



> Beim Switch wird gar keine IP angezeigt.


 
Ein normaler Switch ist ein reines Layer 2 Gerät, der hat nur eine MAC Adresse und ist auf höheren Schichten transparent.


----------



## Mosed (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 2 Router über WAN-Anschluss verbinden*

Ist ein Cisco EPC8208G. DHCP kann deaktiviert werden, aber sonst...

Ein realer Switch hat keine IP - ja. Aber ich habe ja keinen Switch. Windows zeigt einen Switch und ein Gateway an - angeschlossen sind aber der D-Link und der Cisco. Beides Router, der Cisco mit Modem.


----------

